# IUI Girls Part 149



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, good luck xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Sam,

hello and welcome, good luck with treatment

J x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Just want to welcome Sam   you'll get to know us all. what a great bunch.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes* 
     

*2006 Sucess* 
   

Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March

*2ww Baby Makers * 
    

Lou
Jaynemay
Bodia
Roayll
Leonara
Carrie
Hoprefull4712

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 
    

Katrina
Britta
Misty
Dillydolly
Jan T
Debs
Clarebabes
Sair

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!* 
   

Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Minow
Molly 
Catspjs 
Struthie 
KellyL 
Babyfish
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
Millers
Kizzy
TessaF
Kizzymouse
Chickadee
Kely42
Kitty H
Rebecca
Coral
Mands
Mouse14
Claire
Magpie
Anita

*Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments *  
   

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption

Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to the list.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Claire, just wanted to give you a huge hug, and one for Liz too. I had high hopes for us this month.

Liz, I hope you're ok, I was thinking about you all day yesterday.

Hopefully Dillydolly, Leoarna, Carrie and hopeful will have some better news for us this week?       fingers crossed ladies.

Leoarna, hope the drive to your mums was ok, you have such a long way to go. I thought my 40 miles to the clinic from work was bad. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

Kizzy, did you enjoy the snow honey? How's AF treating you? Is she being kind? Not long now till down regging. Is that really horrid?

Carrie, sorry your grandparents couldn't come. Sorry you've got niggly symptoms too, I've had awful heartburn these last 2 weeks but have put it down to the OHSS! 

Amanda, I hope you find a good sperm specialist and it all goes well for you. Fingers crossed that your fsh has lowered honey.

Hi Sarah, how are you feeling honey? Coping ok?

Hello and welcome to Sam, I'm also at the ACU in Leicester! Which nurses do you see? I also speak to a girl on the IVF thread called Jaimi who goes there. Good luck chick.

Chickadee, sorry your cycles are messed up. Call the clinic today and check it out as Katrina suggests. Good luck honey.

Kitty, how's it going with you now honey? Have you started injections/clomid yet? 

Dillydolly! Ha ha about the wedding and falling over! That made me giggle, thanks chick! I saw a cousin this weekend who's 7 months preggers and her tummy is smaller than mine!!!! Sorry you're not feeling well and you've been sic, just what you need eh on the mean old 2ww. Fingers crossed for you. When are you testing? Thursday??

Katrina, I can't believe how well you're coping with no heating. Poor thing, especially up in Glasgow with all the snow. Poor thing.

Jan, how's it going with you? Keeping positive chick?

Deb, hope you're well.

Also a huge hello to Tessa, Mouse, Misky, Charlie (if you pop back here), hopeful, Clarebabes, Rebecca (if you're around), sorry to those I've missed.

Well you might have noticed I can't sleep. Got up at 12.45am thinking it was nearly morning and have been wriggling around in bed since then. Poor Ryan.
Just wanted to say Ryan has been the best this weekend looking after me. I really needed him yesterday and he was just perfect. I'm very lucky and feeling postive that it will work for me next time or by IVF.   I'm glad I'm feeling like this as in the past on Clomid I've felt like my world has ended each BFN I saw.
I'm still huge and still feeling a lot of pain but I guess this will go down when AF shows her face. Fingers crossed!

Anyway, lots of love to all you lovely girlies, thanks for your support.
Lu
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


sam - hello and welcome, im having DIUI too, best of luck     

lu -      

liz -      

katrinar - hope you get your heating sorted out quickly, we are due for more snow today.

leoarna - best of luck honey           

jan - how are you?


hope you all are well, i had my last injection this morning  yippee!!  so off for another scan tomorrow.


big   to everyone,


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

oh my god, I took a test this morning to be on the safe side and there was a v faint line. Well when I say this morning it was 12.45am. I didn't want to say anything earlier in case I was imagining things. I've just got back from the docs and did a preg test there. Was BFP straight away but she's done blood test to be sure.... oh my god. I can't stop shaking and giggling.

Eek. So scared now. Please please please please send me sticky vibes. I can't believe this is happening to me...? I might wake up any minute.

Aghhh
Lu
xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

congrats    i saw your signature ...you will have 2 celebrations in 9 months !!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    couldn't find sticky vibe icon  xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

LUCY WHAT FAB NEWS, CONGRATULATIONS, opps excuse the capitals xxx  Sending sticky vibes


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi lucy. A bfp you must be chuffed to bits. fingers crossed for you for the next 9 months.

ive still got nasty heartburn, probably induced by the kids running amok over the weekend, cant believe ive got another 7 days before i test. time going backwards im sure.
hope everyone else is peachy and had a good weekend
corrina


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

OMG Lu!!!!

Thank goodness there is some good news!!!!

   

Love 

Liz
x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Lucy, no wonder you couldn't sleep 

   

I hope you are feeling ok, Don't leave us for another board too soon


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lu thats great news - sending you sticky vibes but can't find any pictures - i'll blow bubbles instead!!

Way to go girl - I'm so pleased 

lots of love 

Jan XXX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Aww Lu thats absolutely fab -  no wonder you were feeling all positive about things...lol
You take care of yourself, altho by the sounds of it Ryan will look after you too 
Has it sunk in yet??
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

J x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Just popped back to say hi to everyone else!!  I find it hard to do personals when we have a new link, I get all mixed up!!

I've got scan tomorrow (day 12)  to see how my follies are getting on - hope its all ok  

To all you fellow jabbers and stimmers  

To the 2ww ers    

To the testers   &  

And the inbetweenies    

Love Jan xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck for tomoro Jan... and you Deb 

J x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiya,

Just thought I'd introduce myself.  I've come over from the clomid board as I'm having IUI tomorrow (only just found out!!)

I have posted a topic and would appreciate any advice you ladies can give as I'm not very clued up with IUI,

Thanks,

Lou x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Lou,

Hello and welcome...you've come to the right place lol
Good luck for tomoro

Well ladies my AF has FINALLY arrived so have scan on Wednesday. 

J x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies can't stop long but had to say YIPEEEE! to Lu and Ryan - congrats to you    - you clever litle people!!!  Sending   sticky vibes!!!


x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Liz - wanted to send you a big   - hang in there

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow!! Lucy thats so great!!!! CONGRATS !!! Honey you deserve it!!

Was your neg one faulty then, or too early!?  What a surprise!! So pleased for ya!!

Just a quickie so I'll say hello to all jabbers, basters, 2WWers and inbetweenies!!   

I start down regging on 31st March, 2 weeks later will start injections again!!
Down reg is okay, nasty jab, and I will feel menopausal for 2 weeks...great!!

Still its encouraging to have some good news!!!     


XXXXXXXx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations Lucy

Wishing all the best and hope you have a great 9 months

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone, thanks for all your lovely thoughts.

I just wanted to say to Liz that I've got everything crossed that you will be joining me soon. Well that goes to all of you lovely ladies.

CK6 - thanks for the congrats! I won't be getting married in Lapland now as (all being well) I'll have given birth by then, I think a nice quiet UK wedding is more appropriate! 

Carrie - fingers crossed that those 7 days goes nice and quickly and you get a great result too honey.

Kizzy, I guess the test was faulty? Not sure, I bought ACON ones - they were 99p each test. I don't think a day would make a huge difference would it? Good luck for your down regging honey. 

Chickadee, glad your cycle was really really late. At least you can get started again. Good luck also honey. It's not sunk in yet. I keep giggling to myself about it. I'm really worried about it all though. Hmm paranoid is prob more like it.

Tessa, thanks for the sticky vibes, I need them I think! 

Hello Lou, good luck for your IUI tomorrow!  

Thanks Jan also for your message.

Dillydolly, not long before testing for you. Fingers crossed honey. I won't leave too soon. You're all too fab!

Thanks also to Candy.

Well I've got my first scan in 2 weeks - this is due to having the OHSS. I suppose they need to take more notice of what's going on in there

Thanks so much for your thoughts. I really really want to see BFP's for you all too. It's the best feeling!

Love you all
Lu


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Claire, fingers crossed that next time will be positive for you honey. 

I actually feel guilty for being excited about this. Sorry ladies if I'm going on about it too much and I've upset anyone.

Lu
xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi kittens,

Lu – OMG that’s fantastic news!     (I did wonder whether you might have tested too early but didn’t want to get your hopes up). Congrats to you and Ryan – I bet he’s in shock. Loads of sticky vibes coming your way! Hope you stick around for a bit too...   (BTW got to wait for   before I can start again).

Deborah – good luck for the scan tomorrow  

Welcome Sam and Lou – I hope you both have lots of luck with your tx. 
Lou – am not sure what advice to give really but lots of people seem to rest after they’ve been basted (some for a day some for three days) even though the clinic usually say you can go back to work. Other advice is drink lots of water (I’d say, pref warm or room temp not cold) and keep lower abdomen warm but not hot. I didn’t find it hurt at all even though they couldn’t get the catheter through my cervix (sorry tmi) so just try and relax. And good luck!

Corrina – sorry to hear you feel a bit dicky. Hope you’re not going too   on your 2WW

Jan – good luck tomorrow  

Sorry for no more personals - have lost the thread and this room is freezing...

Kitty x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Lu, sorry, haven't been on for ages so missed all your ups and downs.  Naughty you for testing early, but congratulations on your BFP.  You and Ryan must be over the moon.  Lots of sticky vibes coming your way.  I am so pleased for you.  You must be so excited about the scan.

Liz, big hugs for your BFN, I hope that you are coping ok.  Let us hope that it is your turn next time.

Jan, best of luck for your scan tomorrow - fingers crossed for lots of lovely big follies...

I am still trying to decide when to go for my last ever attempt. I had been thinking that I would do it after Easter, so that means another two afs, I suppose.  On the one hand I want to get on with it (and I am not getting any younger...) but on the other this really is the last go, and so my hope dies with it, if I get a BFN.  Decisions decisions.... 

Sorry, everyone else, I have lost track a bit, but I will be back...


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lu I am so pleased for you and Ryan, sending you tons of sticky vibes honey     , and dont feel guilty we are all on the same road and hopefully this will happen for us all, as we all deserve it.

Deb good luck for scan tomorrow.

Welcome Lou you have came to the right place, lovely bunch if not abit mad (only joking).

Chickadee, thank god AF arrived, I know how frustrating it is waiting on it, good luck with scan on Wed.

Big hello to everyone else, need to go down stairs as I am freezing, boiler wont be fixed till tomorrow or Wed  .

Katrina


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for your lovely warm welcome ladies!

Also, it's great to hear news of a BFP - congratulations Lucy and DP.  That really is wonderful news and a big inspiration to a newcomer like me!  Hope you have a fab pregnancy.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better,

Babydust to all,

Lou x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome Lou and good luck for your IUI tomorrow, thats a few of us this week  - hopefully i'll have mine towards the end of the week, will find out tomorrow at scan.

Chickadee - was kind of hoping the lateness could have been a BFP but glad she's arrived anyway as you can get on with your treatment - fingers crossed hun x

Lu don't apolygise - we are all just so pleased for you xx keep in touch tho, as Kitty says don't leave us too soon!! 

Katrina - you poor girl - I hate being cold!! 

Deb - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you 

Rebecca - lovely to 'see' you back.  Its such a hard decision for you too make, hope you sort it out soon - try not to stress about it  

Hiya kitty, kizzy, tessa, claire and everyone else - missed loads I know but got to go as dog is driving me mad ( crying and trying to get on my lap - unfortunately he is a lap dog in a labradors body!!!)

Love to all

Jan xxx (and Archie - woof) !!! (Lou, as katrina said we are abit mad (some more than others - ahem!!!  )


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

My goodness, you lot can chat. It has taken me ages to catch up with you all. 

Corrina - a belated welcome to you. I do hope things get better with you friend. You choose who you confide this journey in and you want them to support you. I hope she comes round! 

Sam - welcome to you too. I hope this journey is short for you and you get the results you wish for. 

Lucy - CONGRATULATIONS!! I so hope the scan shows all is well. I guess the OHSS was your body trying to tell you to take it easy ah! Well done and I hope you and Ryan can plan for a happy and healthy 9 months. Please do not aplogise about getting excited at you news! That is why we have 'met', we all want that news and would never take it away from some ne else (at least some one who will bea good mum!) Have fun planning the wedding!

Kizzy - you sound like you have a plan now - the tai chi and body balance sound good. If nothing else they will give you good time with yourself. I think that time is so important! Please don't worry abut being too old to be a mum. I know it as an implication physically, but there is  huge mental aspect to it as well.

Mouse - Hi you sound like you have a plan as well. The egg share sounds positive and I hope it can deliever what you need! Best of luck with that sweets!

Chickadee - Glad AF has arrived, although it would have been nice that being late was .... I wish you all the very best for this cycle! 

Moomin - congrats on your wonderful news after all you have been through! Also you are great organising the next meet!

Clarebabes - hope basting went well and you were able to put your feet up over the rest of the weekend! 

Clare - best of luck for testing. Have you decide if it will be today or Wednesday?

Leorna - Best of luck for your testing today. How many dogs do you have?

Sarah - I'm really glad basting went well for you! Rest as much as you can, but perhaps the Ofsted will be able to take your mind off it a bit. They are a bugger those short notice inspections!

Deborah - I hope that you are feeling much better, the injection went OK today and that the scan tomorrow will be all positive news. I'll send good vibes to follow you all the way to the clinic

JanT - You sound like you are going through the mill at the moment. I hope DH thaws and is able to talk with you soon and that your fur baby has made a good recovery! Best of luck for the scan tomorrow. Let us know when you are basting. We are here to support you lovely!

Dillydolly - How are you feeling? hanging in there! I am sure there are people that are more prolific than you on the site!

Amanda - I was so sorry to read your news. It is heart breaking to think you have been on this road for so long and only get that information now! I really hope that ISCI is good to you and that you have a positive result!

Julie angel - we go to the same clinic too. The piccies are cool! Thanks for posting them. 

Magpie - Sent you a PM, but think we can all understand wanting to get away from everyone for a night/day. Good for you. Hope they are not giving you too much of a hard time. Sorry about your news, I was hoping you would get two lines on the stick. Look after yourself my lovely!

TessaF - how are the plots towards world media domination coming along. Aside from that, I hope you are well!!

Katrina - You sound like you have been treating yourself and we all need that once and a while! Glad AF has showed so that you can get on with it and that the acupuncture has been positive. Best of luck with this cycle. 

MrsG - Best of luck with the IUI tomorrow. I know what you mean about going into things without the info. But it can be a good thing as well, I have just had a change of treatment plan too.  Hope it works well for you!

Rebecca - You been protecting yourself under that rock for a bit. I imagine it is going to be difficult to take a deep breath and go for the final plunge! Do it when you are ready chick and not before!!

Charlie - I am so pleased for you that your scan went well. Still have things crossed for you that future tests are going to only bring good news and that you will soon have this little one in your arms!

I feel like I should be on the other thread! Thank you very much to Charlie, hopeful, Dillydolly, Tessa, Deb, Kitty, Amanda and any other of you lovely ladies who I have missed who sent us good wishes! So... I had egg collection on Friday. Was in pain and had to take pain killers on Saturday - which I never do! Went off to work over the weekend and then went in for Egg Transplant this am. Two grade 1 eggs put in. So now, have today and tomorrow off. Am trying to stay warm, eat lots of red foods and generally chill (after I have written a couple of reports for work tomorrow!). DH has been great. I am looking forward to this time, not least so that I do not have someone poking round with my nether regions for a while. I am sure I am bruised down there! But to imagine for a while, as well.

Hope all the girls in the snow are safe and warm! 

Thinking of you all
Take care
M x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Good to hear from you Misky - take care of yourself and those eggs and fingers crossed for you  
Hope you get a  BFP!!!

love Jan xx

Ps don't leave us - you can stay on this thread - at least its something different for us to think about other than our IUI!!  And I'm sue we all want to know how you are getting on!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Misky, thats good news you had 2 grade 1 eggs, hope you are taking it easy, fingers crossed for you honey, dont need to leave us just yet anyway.

Katrina


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lucy - OMG OMG OMG. I just can't believe it. I have just be catching up on things in the thread. I read you got a negative yesterday, and thought oh perhaps she has tested too early, hope she does another one today. Then i read on, and saw you did another test, and i was gobsmacked. So many congratulations to you and Ryan and also sticky vibes coming your way. WELL DONE GIRL!!!      
Good luck with the next 9 months, you two deserve it.  

Liz - So sorry to hear you got a BFN. It can be so disheartening. Hope it goes well for next time! 

Hi to everyone else out there in the IUI thread. At the moment, there is not much happening with me. It feels strange not having something to think about so much. It feels really boring. Reading the thread is keeping me going though, all you lovely ladies out there, keeping my spirits up!  Good luck to everyone on 2ww or ttc!!

Mouse x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all, 
DH watching simpsons so thought id while away a few hours! Kitty, think its to late for me ive already gone       !! 
good luck to all the ladies once again.    to all of those who did not get the longed for +ve, i know how it hurts and those with +ve   ^  
take care all
Corrina


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Just a quick question to anyone. I've been told by my cons that i should try another go at natural cycle cos i've got age on my side and there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with me (touch wood). I feel though that more needs to be done to make sure i'm ovulating. Can i demand to be put on medicated cycle or shall i go with what they say?


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Mouse,

It is lovely to 'hear' from you and see you posting on the board again. You asked about a natural IUI cycle. I don't know about the natural cycles as I did not go down that road. My view is that you should be pushing your consultant to find out more information about your cycle. And DH's sperm! These things change. I really feel we need to get as much info as possible to be making the choices that are right for us and our bodies. have all your questions lined up, but tell your consultant that it was very difficult to go through this process and have no idea as to why it is not working. 

Take the very best care of you
M x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies.... 
I go away for 36 hours and come back to a whole new page and a bfp!!!! Congratulations Lucy, I'm so glad for you.  
I am beyond exhaustion after 400 miles in two days and a fairly sleepless night. I got a bfn this morning - no surprise - and then went to the clinic to find that, as I thought, I am in fact on day 9 of my cycle and there are two eggs ready and waiting to pop out in the next few days. So I've barely finished one 2ww when I am going to start another. Even more bizzare that my body should ovulate on the right side two months running. This time I am going to do the dreaded progesterone pessaries and a hcg injection to try and make it stick - my days 6 bleed seems to have been caused by low levels of progesterone.
I will be more even keeled next time I log on but for now I am wrung out with emotion and tiredness and I just need to cuddle up with my DH and get my head round having another go.... So hello to the new ladies and thanks to all for mesages of hope and encouragement. Will log in tomorrow when more 'with it'.

Big luv xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.



lu - OMG OMG huge congrats honey,  i an soo very happy for you ad ryan, i bet you both are still on   , very best of luck for the next 8 months, like misky said, pls dont apologise for posting your amazing and fabulous news, its what we all want.

mouse - i told my clinic that i wanted a medicated cycle, the nurse did question me but i insisted, im paying them for their time and i should get what i want, well thats what d/h said anyway.  best of luck .

leoarna - best of luck for this tx honey           

misky - very best of luck sweetie,                                                                            gosh you must have been there for hours writing your post.

jan - your dog sounds a bit like mines, ive got a weimaraner and she'd sit on me if she could.

mrsG - hello and welcome, best of luck sweetie.

katrinar - did you get your heating sorted?

rebecca - it must be such a hard decision to make, best of luck 



big   to everyone, hope you all are well.


will let you know how it goes tomorrow.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello everyone,
long time since i have been  on here.

Just wondering if you can take me off the hall of fame please,candy.

went for second scan today and baby beans heartbeat has gone.no bleeding or anything and cannot say why,just waiting now for the inevitable,otherwise its hospital.

Looks like i will be joining you girls again,

love anita.xx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all,

Congrats to Lucy and well done on your BFP.    

I'm too uncomfortable to do personals, just to let you all know that I did manage to get a bit of rest and I'm flaming knackered now after work.  I am also feeling the cold somewhat more than usual.  Don't know what's causing that.  Plus the bloating is unbelieveable!

Anyway, love to all.  Wishing you all   

Clare
xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Anita - What horrible, horrible news. I hope your body deals with it naturally so that the DNC is less traumatic! Take some time to care for you!

Leorana - You poor thing. You must be nickered!! I am really sorry about your BFN. And I am so impressed with you going directly into another cycle! Make sure you look after yourself. 

Clarebabes - I hope you feel more comfortable soon and can get warm. I have a bit of a thing about being cold - that and hungry and you have very grumpy Misky!!

Deborah - thanks for all the orange men, right back at you for tomorrow (and the whole cycle!)

I hope that we have some good news coming very soon!
Take care guys
M x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

As many of you have done or are going through medicated cycles, what time of the month did you have to start your medication? My next AF is due at the beginning of April and i ovulate around the 16/17th day. I'm phoning clinic tomorrow to ask to have a medicate cycle this time round. I think it needs to be done, as i have had 2 goes at the natural cycle, both ended with    

Any advice would be grately received!  

Mouse x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Mouse,

I just started AF today and go in for baseline scan on Wed. Last month I started drugs on day 5 of cycle so imagine it will be much the same this time

J x


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

Sorry to but in but I am being referred for IUI in nottingham and wondered whether anyone had any idea how long it takes approximately to get the ball rolling.

Cheers

sarah x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all. 
I can't belive that are so many posts each day on this thread so please forgive me if it takes a while for me to get personal!!! Thanks for all of your  s so far. Glad to hear you're all     cos I'll feel at home.
Lu -         . I've only been to the LRI once and that was for my counselling with Mo Thomas. I'm a private patient and see Mr Davidson but have  to go to the BUPA hospital in Oadby for those appointments. My tx will be at LRI. I've not had any yet so am buckled in ready to start on that roller coaster. Don't worry about upsetting anyone. It's   that keep us going. It's why we're all here after all! Now just lay back and enjoy.
Sarah - might not be able to help much but it can vary if you're NHS or private. As I'm doing it alone I have to be private and I went for my first referral and was then told 6-8 weeks before first cycle, depending on your own cycle and any tests. From my very, very limited experience things seem to vary so much from clinic to clinic it's so hard to tell. But I was given an idea at my first consultation. Hope that helps.

 and   to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Anita, I nearly didn't see this as I rarely read this thread now, no time, so very sorry to read your news and I will do that straight away   all my love, we are here if you need us.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Anita, I'm so sorry to hear your news. It's horrible for something like this to happen.   lots of love and hugs coming your way. I'm so sorry.

Sam, good luck with treatment, I really like Mr Davidson, I see him too. Fingers crossed for you chick.

Sarah, not sure about Notts, my treatment went through really quickly. After 9months of clomid and then a lap and dye I only waited for 3 months for my first IUI appt. Then had treatment in Feb. Would have been sooner but cycle was a bit out.

Chickadee, good luck for scan tomorrow, I hope you don't overstimulate again this month. Fingers crossed chick.

Mouse, at least with a medicated cycle you know when you're going to ovulate and they can plan easier. If you ovulate though on your own do you need the meds? Or are you thinking of the pessaries/hcg shots? Make sure you question them lots and get what's right for you. Don't let them fob you off chick. Good luck.

Clarebabes, sorry you're so tired honey. Make sure you take good care of yourself.

Deb, good luck today! 

leoarna, I'm sorry to hear about your result honey, and sorry you're so tired. With such a long drive to do to get to the clinic I'm not suprised. Hang in there and take it easy. I'm glad you're getting to go straight away though with no waiting. Good luck for this time.

Corinna, how are you after the madness of all your visitors last week? Good I hope.

Misky, that's great news about the eggs. Don't leave us though, keep us posted about your treatment and how you're getting on.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

don't know what happened there! I did a long post last night and lost it and this post has "posted" before I was ready!!

Where was I?!

Kizzy, how are you getting on chick? Hanging in there? 

Sarah, how are you feeling now after the basting?  

Jan, good luck for scan and basting this week               

Dillydolly, nearly testing day. I bet you're getting nervous now.                good luck honey.

Amanda, how are you doing? 

Liz, how are you feeling now chick?  

Tessa, how are you getting on? Did you get anywhere with the Loose Women??!!

Katrina, still spending? How are you doing? At least you've not got too many days till your heating is fixed. I bet you'll be glad to be warm again!

Lou, good luck, good luck, good luck, good luck! 

Rebecca, it's lovely to see you back, but not lovely that you're going through this hard decision making process. 

Charlie, hello and lots of love if you pop back on here.

Hello Kitty, how are you doing at the minute? Are you also having heating probs?


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Just a quickee... Lu - a million congrats.... fantastic news.... news like that gives us all renewed hope!!!! well done you. dead chuffed for you!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I want to send loads and loads of     to anita, I'm so sorry chick, I hope you are okay, thinking of you.  

Lucy, dont leave us!!   

I wish I knew why I had to down reg and others dont!!  Got big evil jab 2 weeks on Friday.  Then baseline scan on 14th April, prob start jabbing that day.

I am gonna try be more positive and relaxed this time, dunno if it makes a difference, I really think this has nothing to do with what we do or dont do, its down to Mother Nature, Luck and Fate.  


  to all you lovely ladies XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the best wishes hopeful! I always thought I'd never be able to get pregnant and I have after 9 failed goes at Clomid. I'd just say stay positive and chill out when you can.

Kizzy, don't worry you girlies are all too fab to leave. Anyway, I'm too nervous right now to want to go anywhere else. You kept me sane through the 2ww so I'd like to stay with you all.

Anyway, hello to all the other lovely ladies and lots and lots and lots of


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Anita, so sorry to hear your news    

Lucy, im just about getting over the rush of madness in this house. had half a dozen hormonal 11 year olds in yesterday, friends of my daughter. complete uproar all round! hopefully ill find my sanity today (doubtful but i can hope)

good luck to all the ladies being basted and in the midst of waiting for results. cant believe its still 6 days to go for me. 
having a "down" day today, no energy, really bloated again, (.)(.) seem soooo heavy and brand new bras are a struggle to get on! DH over joyed lol
take care all
Corrina


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Anita - so sorry about your news - you must be devastated - we're all thinking about you and sending you       - we'll be here when you feel up to a chat.

take care of yourself

xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Can't believe how much, has been said since yesterday eve  

Just a quickie as I've got to get back to work - just been for scan follies on right behaving nothing on left!!  Nipped home to do last jab and got to go back thurs for scan - hopeful for basting in fri  . 

Sarah30 - it is hard to say, I was on a list for IUI for about 6 - 8 months, however, our 3 goes are on the NHS so that could be why.  As Sam says all clinics differ.  Good luck anyway  

Deb - how did you get on??  Glad you have a daft dog too!!!

Corrina - hope you feel better and brighter hun

Chickadee - good luck for scan - everything crossed for you in this cycle x

Clarebabes - hope you are feeling better too  

Sair - if you have time to look, hows it going??  Hope you are not too stressed and the OFSTED people are not too evil!! 

 for Anita xxx

Hi to Lu, mouse, Kizzy, Misky, leoarna, dillydolly, amanda, tessa, lou, kitty, liz, rebecca, katrina and everyone else. Unfortunately got to go back to work, or a least go to work, not been yet!  Would much prefer to stay at home today, feeling a little down but must smile and go and face my lovely Year 1 class 

Have a good day all

Love jan xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Jan - good luck for scan on thurs and basting friday!   have a good day!

x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Jan, hope all goes well at Thursdays scan and that the basting does happen on Fri, cos then you can relax over the weekend 

Lu, still on   I see lol, good for you girl!

Sarah, I'm like Jan and waited about 6 months, but waiting times and methods of treatment do vary. Good luck chick

Corinna feel better soon hun   Try and get some rest and sanity...


Anita, so sorry honey...  

Big   to you all, sorry for no more personals. Thanks for all the good luck wishes for scan...
spk later

J x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Chickadee - good luck for your scan too hun!  

x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Mouse - You asked when did others start their meds? AF came on a Monday, had a baseline scan on Wednesday (day three) and started the drugs then. Injections. They sound terrible - but they are no too bad when you get your head around them. I hope that helps. look after yourself!

Chickadee - Glad that AF has arrived for you. Are you able to convert to IVF if you overstimulate? It would mean you don't have to abandon and it is more diagnostic.

Sarah - I can not add much light on how long it all takes, as I think it depends not on if you are private or not but also where you are living. I do hope it starts soon for you, as when you are ready, you are ready!

Sam - I think you are wonderful taking this journey on your own. Best of luck chick!

Kizzy - I hope that you can be more relaxed this time round. It does not answer all the questions but I think it must help. Books like Zita West have some tips that may help.

Corrina - You sound like you have a very busy, social life. I do hope that you can take some time for yourself and that you are feeling better soon. 

Tessa - what does the little symbol on the side of your posts mean? 

Jan - good news abut your follies.  I hope they keep growing and that you are able to go for basting on Friday. Be nice to have the weekend for down time. 

Mapie and Leoarna - how are you guys today?? thinking of you. 

Anita - sending you lots of strength

We have not heard from Kelly42, Coral, Royall, Millers (Cathy) recently. Hope you girls are ok!
Hope everyone has a lovely day. I'm off to the movies tonight with a group of girlfriends. Should be lovely! May try and check in with you lovelies later. 

take the very best of care
M x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

hi girls
just a very quick pop in from me - Lucy and dh - [size=40pt]CONGRATULATIONS!
I hope you have a very straight forward next nine months - I am so pleased for you.

Misky - best of luck with your 2ww - hope u get a BFP!

to everyone else - lots of baby dust and best wishes for positive results in the near future

lots of love
Amanda xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all,

Lu, how are you feeling?   again!

Deb how did it go at the clinic?

So sorry to hear your news Anita, my thoughts are with you.  

Carrie I hope your 2ww is going ok.

Jan, some follie dancing for you       hope the scan goes well on Thursday.

Kizzy, hi hun, glad your back on the tx trail, fingers crossed this time.

Dillydolly, good luck for testing.

Misky, I'm glad your ok - I hope your resting up!

Chickadee, good luck for your scan.

Leoarna, have sent you a PM, I hope your ok.

Claire, how are you hunny?

Hello to Mouse, Sarah, Sam, Hopeful, Katrinar, Amanda, Tessa, Corrina, Sair, MrsG and anyone else I have missed! (oopsy!)

Thanks for all your kind wishes. I am fine, not much to report. Still no sign of AF but lots of neg tests. I am getting crampy, but no spotting (and that usually is the sign for me). So I will test for a couple more days & then call the clinic. Coming off the pessaries might make the   arrive.

Liz
x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Misky

The symbol represents the chakra swadhishtana in your pelvis (- which is where all your reproductive energy is supposed to be channelled!) - its all related to yoga and meditation!  I'm a big yoga fan and although i'm not into meditation I feel that every little bit you can do to help you focus your mind on what your body should be sorting out the better!  It goes with the colour orange - maybe that's why ff wrist bands are orange!!

Hope that helps!  

Have a really good girlie night at the pics!

xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Amanda for the best wishes. Wow I've had so many good wishes from all of you. Thanks ladies. You've made this first couple of days really special.

Jan         for your follies, go follies go! Good luck for Thursday and basting on Friday chick.

Tessa, thanks for the explanation of the picture I had wondered.     

Liz, I'm sorry AF still hasn't arrived and you're still having neg tests.   huge hugs for you. I'm fine by the way. I don't like to moan because I'm still on   but my OHSS isn't going away and I'm in a lot of pain. My tummy is now bruised looking as the skin is stretched so blooming much. I've had to buy some maternity trousers as even my joggers were digging in. Never mind, I realise how lucky I am!

Lots of love
Lu
xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Lu!!

At least you'll get some good use out of the Mat trousers ducky!!    Hope the naughty old tummy starts to go down soon - you're coping well - I'd have cracked by now i think!

take care

hugs etc 

xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi misky, it truely a mad house here after 3pm! luckily i have the house to myself until then so i drool over philip schofield every morning. getting some rest, although even sitting down knackers me out! have a great time at the movies tonight.

Magpie, 2ww seems to be getting longer every day! lol cant wait for it to be over! hope all goes well for you,    for a +ve result soon. 

chickadee, sanity in this house is so rare its on the endangered list! hope the scan goes well.
im off to get he brats from school and then its an after noon of non stop in and out with all their mates! roll on 8pm when they are in bed
corrina


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

hi
hope someone can help on this silly quetion...by the way Lu, congrats, have been reading this thread and was really pleased for you when you came back that morning with a BFP.. 

back to my silly question, am assuming most of you who are at clinics had the standard blood test for HIV, Syphilus, Hep b and C?  My clinic is charging £80 for each of us for this but have found out I can get this done down at the GU clinic at no cost by saying we just want a pre-conception check up....this £160 saved would go towards treatment....have any of you done your blood tests this way, do you think it should be ok to do this?  I feel naughty?  

thanks
A


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Amee,

When i started this whole process off, I went to the doctor to say that we were having trouble conceving... he did all the tests then referred us to a fertility clinic... didn't have to pay a penny for the blood tests etc.. or initial sperm analysis.

xxx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks, have seen my GP, she said they can do the blood test, but we would have to foot the labs bill...which is near enough the same as the private clinic...I'd heard you can go to the GU and get it done there....so going that route....lucky you, suppose it all depends on which PCT we fall under!
thx
A


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

crazy isn't it Amee?!! 

Hope it all goes well for you...
xxxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello everybody

just a quickie for now to say

Anita I am sorry to hear your news and I hope everything happens naturally for you if you know what I mean and when you are ready come back and join in with our ramblings again  

Lucy, surely you're not worried about a tubby belly now are you? what are you going to do in a few months 

Amee, can't your dr's do them?

I will catch up more later


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

just spoke to a very nice lady at the clinic, they are fine with me getting bloods done at GU clinic, was told they may ask why we want HIV etc...so DH and I are getting our story ready about who had the affair first  .....god, I feel like a little kid now!    thanks for advice ladies

Dilliydolly - GP will do the bloods but I will get charged by the NHS lab..which is same as private..wierd system eh!

A


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Amee , wierd system? no, its a crap system . I 'd think up a really good story something really outrageous to give them something to gossip about and then if you see them in the corridor in the future you will be pregnant and they can gossip some more


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Amee, that's strange, my blood tests were free on NHS but had to pay £120 for sperm test! 
I'd go with the GU clinic, save some money for when you get your BFP!
Good luck!

Dillydolly, you're right, I'll quit being a wuss!!!   I'm only going to get bigger! How are you doing? 

Corinna, you deserve a rest I think chick!

Have a good evening ladies, I'm off to chill in front of the telly!

Lu
xxx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks girls...it is a wierd one, maybe I should buy property all over the country and use NHS benefits were its free...just spoke to a friend in Oxford toay and her mate is having her first IVF free on NHS in May...they dont do this in Hampshire yet....another wierd one!!!..

Dillydolly - am hoping to make up a good story, maybe I should say me and DH decide to go for foursome with complete strangers at Christmas...and we werent careful. ...do u reckon that will conjure up enough goss down the GU clinic!?!!!

thx again
Ax


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Anita so sorry honey to hear your news, life is so cruel sometimes, sending you abig hug.

Deb how was the scan today?

Lucy, hope belly goes down soon sweetie.

Big Hello to all the inbetweenies, 2ww and those awaiting on scans etc.

I am at the hospital tomorrow, cons better give me some good answers  , cant wait any longer.

Katrina


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Lu - it's good to hear that ACU has worked for you - it's nice to hear from one of the stats that I seem to be reading about!! Which nurse did you see?

Corrina - best of luck for the 20th. At least you're over half way on the 2WW.

Sair - How much notice did you have for OFSTED. If it's a short one they might not even get to see you.

Jan - I'm a teacher too. Y4/5 special school. Best of luck for Thursday and Friday.

Misky - Thanks for your kind words. It's not easy so I might need to get a bit personal sometimes,not having a partner to go through this with I need a site like this to talk about the ups and downs. It's great to have people who know what I'm going through.

Deb - Hope the scan went well.

Katrina - Best of luck for tomorrow.

 to Magpie, Mands, Tessa, Amee, Chickadee, Hopeful, Dilly Dolly, Anita and everyone else.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

evening girls

just a quick one..............

Amee - same for me as hopeful, my Drs did all initial tests and then referred me to consultant, been v lucky so far, not paid for much, maybe a couple of prescriptions. Good luck.

Katrina - hope your appointment goes ok tomorrow.  Hope you get some positive feedback from cons.

Lu - hope your feeling better soon  

Deb - how did you get on?

Misky - have a good night  

Liz - hope everything sorts itself out.

Hi to everyone else, thanks for the follie dancing and good wishes - it all helps  

love jan xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


misky - how are you sweetie, hope all is going well on the    

lu - at least you'll get good use from the trousers. hope the OHSS goes away soon honey.

anita - im soo very sorry.

jam - very best of luck for thursday sweetie.

dillydolly - not long now honey, very best of luck.

kizzy - how are you sweetie.

katrinar - are you seeing DR Haxton tomorrow, hope they can get you sorted so you can get started ASAP.

amee - my dr did all of my tests for me, i wasnt charged at all.

claire - how are you honey?

sair - how are you sweetie?

leoarna - hope you are ok.

liz - hope you are ok.

tessa - im told that orange is the colour of fertility, i'll need to get some orange pants for my 2ww.


i think it went well today at the clinic, i have 5 eggs, a 13,12,11,10 and a 9, im a bit worried that they'll abandon this cycle but the nurse didnt say anything to me about that, i remember that (i think it was chickadee, forgive me if im wrong) cycle was abandoned because she had too many eggs, but they want to see me back on thursday for another scan, so it might be ok.

hope you are all well.

big   to everyone


xxdeborahxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just a quick one as I have to do the washing up before It's Me or The Dog.

Anita -   I've sent you a PM. Girls, all this business is so fragile I can hardly get my head round it.

Carrie - Philip Schofield  

Sarah – are you NHS? I’m at Nottingham too. It seemed to take ages to get everything rolling but once I’d had my lap&dye they said I could start on IUI straight away. However, that may have been because I’d already been in the system nearly a year. It could be different for you so probably best to ask. Good luck anyway and stick around. Everyone here is brilliant and I couldn’t manage without them.

Welcome too to Amee  

This is so rude but I’m going to have to wimp out of the rest of the personals. You guys have been gassing ALL day and I can’t catch up! So hi to Jan, Kizzy, Misky, Lu, Sair, Leoarna, Chickadee, Deb, Dillydolly, Mouse, MrsG, Liz, Sam, Katrina, Corrina, Tessa, Claire, Clare, Barney McGrue, Cuthbert, Dibble and Grub.  

Kitty x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Amee, I'm like Jan,Deb and hopeful, haven't had to pay for anything yet. Drs did some tests, sent us to local hospitalfor some more and then we were referred to ACU at Ninewells. I don't think the nurses will even bat an eyelid at your story...need to up the ante, a foursome is too tame lol

Deborah, yes it was me who had to abandon...  My follies were all too big in the end, hope that doesn't happen to you hun. They have told me that I may not be able to go ahead this cycle if any follies are remaining  I think I should be ok tho as AF was about 11 days late. Hopefully enough time has passed, find out tomoro...

Carrie, gotta say I'm with Kitty on the Philip Schofield thing  Still whatever rocks your boat sweetie 

Follie dance coming up for you Jan,god it seems like ages since I've done one of these...      

Lu, hope you are feeling a bit more comfy 

Katrina good luck for tomoro..hows the heating now?

Sam, you get as personal as you need to hun...we all need someone to talk to 

right I'm done, sorry to those I haven't mentioned

J x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

sorry just a wee P.S for Misky...

I didn't answer your question hun, how rude...sorry
Truth is I don't know if we can convert or not...we are on waiting list for IVF but dunno if we can switch or not? Guess its something I could ask about.
take care

J x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hi everyone,

Debs - I prodced 5 follicles too and my option was eiher to abandon (on first go? yeah right!!!) or have some drained away before the iui, so i went for that option...

maybe they'll offer you that too. 

Best of luck
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

LUCY Congrats on           Oh my god Cannot believe how fab that is hun! How is Ryan - big hugs to you both hun!

Sorry I missed the news I haven't been on that much.

Come on over to BFP girls when you are ready.

How are you doing? When is your first scan? How is the OHSS doing? You said you felt a better chance for it, but a poope thing to have to go through - oh but so worth it!

I'm so trilled hun.

Loads of love to you all and lots of        vibes for jabbin, popping, sniffin and basting.

Charlie xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Aimee, 

Why are you telling your clinic some one had an affair? You have to have HIV tests under **** rules every six months when you are having treatment. 

M


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL, i think i may have a strange fetish for the older greying man, have got a thing for harrison ford, sean connery, tony curtis and anthony hopkins!! think im a wee bit    

regarding the various treatments,not sure if anyone else is under st. richards in chichester but here we are allowed 3 IUI on NHS and only allowed IVF if we have no children between us. so we are only able to have the IUI as i have 2 kids from previous marriage ages 9 and 6. we are on our second try, if this fails (hope it doesnt   ) they are going to change meds for final go! so if it fails cos of that its over.
hey ho. 

off to get some rest. kids argued from 3pm till about half hour ago, DH tried to sort them out but it was hell. i hid in the bed room from 5pm and dozed off. really achy this eve, felt really sick, (.)(.) really painfull and back feels like ive been kicked in kidneys. oohh i moan so much, worse things at sea. 

take care everyone, i bet ill come back on here tomorrow and have to catch up on pages and pages!!
Corrina


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

misky, wasnt aware of having HIV every 6 months, thanks for letting me know.....but think will just go down GU now and get all 4 tests done there, just seems easier!  

thanks everyone for welcoming me....wont find out until my appt on 30 March if having IUI or IVF...hope its IUI.....

gotta watch Dalziel and Pascoe now...have good nite all

cheers
Ax


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Does everyone have HIV tests for IUI? I've never had an HIV test...


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't think I have either Kitty 
J x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Just the quickest of quickies from me... sorry haven't posted for a couple of days... been so busy getting ready for our inspection tomorrow... stress levels are sky high!!!

Haven't had chance to catch up but have seen Lu's wonderful news... well done hun I am so pleased for you.

Well better go still got tons to do.  Luckily inspectors are only in for one day but we only have four classes so I'm bound to get observed... oh the joys.  Also got parents evening tomorrow and Thursday night so won't be able to catch up properly til weekend.

Much love to all

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Both Ryan and I had to have hepititis and HIV tests before they'd do anything. Good idea really I suppose.

Lu
xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sarah, good luck for the inspection honey. You sound like you're very busy right now.

Liz, hello honey, how are you doing now? 

Corinna, sorry you're achy and have sore boobs. Poor thing, I hope you feel better soon.

Charlie, I just went onto your gallery and saw the picture of jelly bean. How lovely. He/She looks like they're in a heart shaped sack! I shed a tear looking at it! My scan is on Mon 27th. I suppose it's too soon for heartbeat? What do you think? I was basted on 27th Feb. 

Chickadee, good luck for scan honey, lets hope those follies from last time are gone now. Good luck chick.

Deborah, wow what a lot of follies! Good luck honey!

Amee, hope you're well today and have decided on a juicy story!

Sam, it must be hard doing this alone, don't forget we're always here to chat to!

Jan, how are you holding up?

Kitty, hello chick!

Katrina, good luck today, make sure you     if they're not helpful. Good luck.

Kizzy, how are you doing? Good I hope.

Misky, hi there, how are you feeling now? 

Leoarna, how are things going for you now? Let us know the progress. 

Dillydolly,       


Hello and lots of love also to Lou, Claire, Clairebabes, Amanda, Rebecca, Mouse and hopeful. 

Well a little update on me. I'm doing ok, looking forward (but very very nervous) of my first scan on the 27th. Tummy still huge but have bought some maternity trousers and 1 top so ok now!! I'm still off work till next Thursday so going a bit stir crazy!!

Anyway lots of love and  
  

Lu
xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Kitty & Chickadee, I didn't have an HIV test either for IUI. 

Be back later, I'm off to call the clinic  

Hope your all well,

Liz
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you can bear with me while I'm a bit self indulgent, and don't do personals. Exhausted and pressed for time is not a great combination. 

Lucy wondered what was happening, so here goes. I'm back to the clinic tomorrow for a scan, as I've not had my LH surge this morning. I have a strong feeling that will happen tomorrow anyway so basting on Friday. Monday I was at the clinic discussing the bfn and this new round of treatment, and yesterday I had a 10 hour training day at work. Today is my only day at home this week. Finding it hard to get calm and clear headed enough to face this all again, but have decided to cancel a few things I was supposed to be doing today and be utterly selfish. This could well be my last go at IUI, so any tips from you ladies with BFPs? 

I hope you are all looking after yourselves, and I promise to do a less self absorbed post in the next couple of days. 

Leoarna xxxx

ps Liz, hope you OK....


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all.

Anita, you poor thing.  I am sure you don't really feel like chatting at the moment, but we are here when you are ready.  I hope everything works out for you.

Leonora, I am going to have one last go at IUI soon, and I have decided that this time I will not just carry on as usual.  As it is my last shot, I am going to take time off work, and put my feet up for a few days after basting, and I am not going to do any exercise for the 2ww.  And I am also not going to have any baths, or go swimming.  I have to say though, that I did not do any of these things last time.

I have had HIV tests.  I think the inconsistency there may be something to do with what tx HFEA regulates and what it does not regulate.  the HFEA regulates IVF, but (I think) it is only donor IUI, not normal IUI, that is HFEA regulated.  If that is right, then it may be that you only have to have an HIV test when you are having an HFEA regulated treatment.

And for those of  you that are not having donor IUI, may be your clinics just decide that they should do it anyway? 

Just a guess.


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

At work, so no personals.  Forgive me please  

Anyway, I had to have HIV and Hep B & C tests for IUI and my partner did too.  Our IUI is from DP's sperm which was frozen 14 years ago and we both had to have tests because we are still   

I don't know if this is just because Care are storing DP's sperm as well, but we had to fill in loads and loads of forms from the HFEA.  The receptionist also said that a load of fees go to the HFEA from their fee, that's why it's so much!!!!  

Anyway, hope everyone's well.  The 2ww sucks the big one!!!!!  

Clare
xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

I'm new to this website and just wanted to say   and how helpful it has been..
I was diagnosed with endometriosis almost 6 years ago, but was told that it should not affect my fertility.
I have had three laps - 2 with laser and 1 with diathermy...each time I was told my tubes are not blocked
My husband has had 3 sperm tests, the 1st two came back as low and the last one which we did privately was normal.
I had my first IUI last month with clomid, they did what they call a half and half, where they did not wash the sperm as they did not have the right Doctor in that day.  I got a  ...very disappointed.. I got quite sick a week after and was told I had an infection...not sure what this was due to..
I have now been told to have a month break to get the clomid out of my system and will now move on to the injections. I'm due in two wks so will go for my 1st injection then...V nervous  
Can anyone help with the main difference between clomid and the injections ?
Anyone else suffering from endo ?


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya girls,

Just a quickie to let you know that all went well at scan today.  Start jabbing tonight and back for scan next Monday. All being well, basting towards end of next week. Lets hope I make it that far this time LOL

Hello and welcome to Pri769.

Will do some personals later

ttfn

J x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi Pri769,  Cant offer much help, as although i have both clomid and injections i have no idea what the difference is! just wanted to wish you all the best and send you plenty of   

chickadee good luck with the scans and fingers crossed for your basting 

take care 
Corrina


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

hello to everyone 

Tomorrow will be exactly 2 weeks since basting, should I test or not?

It will be day 30 and I usually have a cycle length of 32-42 days depending on how my hormones are feeling 

I am expecting it to be a bpn because I am not convinced I was basted on the right day and my follies weren't very big 

I will catch up later as I am going to sit in a corner and ponder


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck chickadee, I hope you make it to basting this time!! If you grow lots of follies again, cant they give you ivf? Or drain some?

Sending you lots of    

Dilly, good luck for when you test, I was told to test day 17 if no af, I tested early on day 14, bfn, af turned up on day 17.  I dunno what to suggest, testing early and getting a bfn is horrible, if you have patience maybe wait? Hard I know!!  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all fine XXXXXXXX   

I am getting worried about next round, dunno why I'm   !!!!  

XXX


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Dillydolly - I know how how you feel - I had my first IUI last month and I promised myself I was not going to test and just wait, but I couldnt help it, I drove myself ... and had to in the end.  Instead of driving myself crazy I thought I would just put my mind at rest one way or another... I was v disappointed, but at least I knew.  See how you feel tomorrow... 

Hi Carrie3479 - No worries, I'm sure I'll find out at my next appointment

Hi Chickadee - Thank you for the welcome and Im glad your scan went well..

Im waiting for my   so I can start my IUI again....It seems such a drag with having the break in between


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Pri,

I know exactly how you feel I had to wait a month cos one and only sonographer is on hols end of March     yes they only have one person to do scans!!  

My AF came 5 days early (never does that!) so I have to start down regging on 31st March for 2 weeks then start injections again.  

Does anyone know why some people down reg and some dont? I cant understand that one!!   

Its so annoying waiting I know how you feel, but its also nice not worrying about stuff and just living a normal life!!

I am getting quite worried about 2nd time around, dunno why!! I know what to expect now!   

Good luck x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all, 

Thought I would join this thread, have just started injecting for 2nd round of DIUI, with the first scan on saturday to how juicy my follicles are getting. Feel a bit excited - glad to be doing something again, but trying to keep my feet on the ground about it this time.

Last go at IUI they thought they saw a hydrosalpinx on my right tube, but when I had the laparoscopy last month they said the tubes looked healthy so left them there, though they found extensive endo (but not round my ovaries). Am just really paranoid that when i go for my first scan, the hydrosalpinx will still be there and everything will grind to a halt again!!

I know its far too early to be this pessimistic!! So I am going to find my positive happy head and keep everything crossed that this is the one!

Thanks for reading!

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome Pri769, can't explain the difference, I've had both but I was clomid resistant so they went onto injections and that worked for me.

Kizzy, I've not heard of downregging for IUI so can't help, I'm intrigued though honey.

Chickadee, well done on the scan. We won't do any follie dances for you this time in case we tip you over the edge!! I really hope this one goes perfectly for you honey.    

Rebecca, I'm glad you've made your decision. I'd advocate resting after the IUI, it just gives you time to think positive thoughts and let your body deal with things. Good luck chick.    

Dillydolly, I wasn't told a testing day, I just went with when Liz was testing. I got my BFP on day 14 but everyone is different I suppose. If you can wait then I would but if you're impatient like me then... good luck honey.     

Clarebabes, you're right the 2ww sucks. It'll be over soon though and hopefully you'll be getting that dreamed of positive result. Think positively honey.

Leoarna, thanks for the update, I was wondering what was happening. Good luck with the basting. Not sure I've got any tips that will help but I ate well, drank loads of water and pineapple juice, took co q10, got lots of rest, thought positive thoughts when ever I could and also didn't have the pessaries. Good luck chick. Hopefully this will be your time.

Anyway, off for a little rest before I have guests for tea. 

Lots of love to everyone else, will catch up with you all tomorrow.
Lu
xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to another Claire! Good luck with the IUI. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I have been naughty and never told.....  I did a test yesterday cos I knew it would be a bfn and thought it would prepare me for a bfn tomorrow if I test. So now I have seen no lines on the stick I am prepared . I will test tomorrow cos I have a test 'spare' cos I'm not very good at this waiting lark  and as this is my 4th cycle I am preparing myself mentally for moving on to ivf am feeling a bit


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies - just a quik post to say good luck for tomorrow dillydolly - fingers crossed you do a 'Lucy' and get a bfp (CAN WE CALL THAT AFTER YOU LU??!!!) - sent you a few bubbles to help with the   vibes

  to everyone else
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

HUGS Dilly

Hope it changes to BFP for you hun

good luck  

XX


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Arrrgggghhhh! I'm going sooooo mad  , clinic is doing my head in.

Rang them up today, spoke to lady that arranges the treatments. Told her that me and DH want to do a medicated cycle next month. She said ok, i'll refer your case to be review next week, call me back after next wednesday when i will know something. I though great, finally getting somewhere!!! 
Then, 2 minutes later, she rang back to tell me that the cons had already reviewed my case last week, and really wants us to do another natural cycle. What can i say to that!!!  I just hope it flippin works this time, cos funds are dwindling away with no positive outcome.  

Anyway, on a more positive note!!   Got some info through today from Salisbury Fertility Clinic about their egg share programme, looks promising. Going to speak to DH about it tonight, to see what he says, then hopefully book an appointment with cons. The egg share programme will cost in total £883 excluding donor sperm for us, but with that added on, looking at approx £1300. Bargain - cheap as chips!! 

Sorry, it's been a me me me post. Had to get it off my chest. Hows everyone doing? 

Lu - Hows the BFP going?

Hi to everyone else on the thread, there's so many of us now, it's hard to keep track.
 and  and big hugs!!!

Mouse x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Chickadee, good luck with injections hope it all works out this time.

Dillydolly, hope its a BFP for you and you just tested too early.

Welcome clarabelle and Pri769.

Went to hospital today and was totally surprised, has scan and cycst still there, which is very large and they said I have to start again so I am starting my injections next Tue and they have put me on Gonal-f this time   just didn't expect this, as I have had the cyst since August, now thinking they could have started me earlier  

Big hello to everyone else, starting to forget names and where everybody is at  .

Love Katrina


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Evening ladies

Dillydolly - hope you have just tested too early and it changes  

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow, its so stressful but sure you will do just fine!  Then take it easy for the rest of your 2ww!!!

Rebecca - Glad you have made a decision - you go for it!

Kizzy - considering I had to ask you what down regging was, I can't help with why some of us have it and some don't - I never have!  Don't worry too much hun, not yet anyway - save it for your 2ww!!!

Claire - hi to you and good luck with this cycle - let us know how you are getting on.

Hi Pri - welcome to you.  I don't know about clomid v injections - neither have worked for me so far - well they seem to do their stuff  but no BFP, maybe my bod just doesn't know what to do!!!  Clomid made me feel pretty bad, headaches were awful but i seem to be fine with the injections.  Good luck to you.

Chickadee - glad the scan went well - some follie dancing to be done for you - BUT not too much this time!!   

Clare - chin up chuck don't let your 2ww get you down - mind you this'll be me in a week or so!!

Leoarna - hope you have calmed a bit - good luck if you do have basting on fri - that could be the two of us but I'll find out tomorrow at scan so keep in touch 

Deb - did you have scan today or are you in tomorrow as well - hope its all ok, not too many of the little blighters.............hopefully you will be basting too.

Hi to Liz, Corrina, Amee, Sam, Kitty, Katrina, Misky, Amanda, Mouse, Hopeful so sorry if I've missed anyone.

Have a good night ladies, I'm off for a serious follie dance now            

Love to all

Jan xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Mouse - sorry the clinic are being mean   hopefully it will work this time    Good news from other place though - that is a bargain compared to normal price!!

Katrina - sorry to hear about the cyst - all this time waiting as well how annoying - hopefully worth the wait and you'll get a BFP soon - Good luck 

jan xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Just wanted to ask how others felt on Gonal-F, I had menogon before and was not bad.

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jan I will do a follie dance for you too


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all,

Me again.

Mouse, shame about the clinic.  That egg share sounds good.  How much would it cost without doing the share?   I've always wanted to ask but was afraid to, but do you get to choose the characteristics of the donor for fertility treatment?  Also, if you have more than one cycle, do you have the same donor?  Sorry if I sound thick!!  

Jan, good luck with next week     positive vibes for you love.  

Lucy, how's you?  Has the 'I'm as high as a kite' feeling subsided at all   Let's hope we have plenty more good news from others soon.

Dillydolly, I don't know how I can wait til my testing day.  I've even thought about doing a test this weekend and I'm not even due until next Thursday!  It won't show anything though will it?  I hope it does turn around to a   That has happened hasn't it?

Welcome to yet another Claire.  OK, not spelt the same, but we're very popular aren't we?    Hope it all goes well for you too.  Welcome to Pri too.

Kizzy, fingers crossed for next time.  Sending you lots of     vibes too.

Anyway, love to Sair, Tessa, Corrina, Chickadee, Rebecca, Liz and Leoarna.  I hope I haven't missed anyone out   Good luck all......

The 2ww is getting me down, but for some reason, I just feel different.  I don't know how long the actual basting cramps are supposed to last, but there is definitely something going on down there.  My boobs are sore and I'm absolutely knackered.  I have been pregnant twice before, but didn't really know until I'd missed my period, so do not know if this is early pg signs or not.   Going crazy thinking it could be!!

Anyway, I hate this waiting game, but suppose I'll have to live with it 

Take care all,
Clare
xx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry, forgot Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Clare   how could you forget me  , hope it is pregancy signs sweetie, I haven't got to the 2ww and I am dreading it, but I know I have all you girls to help me keep my santity.

Deb how are you?

Mouse shame you couldnt try a medicated cycle, as you are paying for it you would think they would accomodate you.  At least the egg share seems to be a good price, hope you dont need to go down that route  .

Katrinaxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks all for coming back to me and the warm welcome..

Dillydolly - so you didnt wait? I dont blame you...I hope you see a BFP when you test again  

Kizzymouse - Its   isnt it ? We pay good money for the treatment and they still refuse to work some days, Ive got the same problem next month.  If my AF is on Thu/Fri I will have to miss another month as they wont be able to inject me on day 3 (which will be over the weekend)..Im due on the wed, lets hope Im on time.  When's your next go ?

Claire - Be positive, hope all goes well    

Mouse - Sorry to hear you're being messed around like this...hope things work out for you

Katrina - Sorry to hear about your cyst...

Jan -  Im glad the injections are working for you.. Hope it is going to be a bfp for you...Did you take the injections yourself, Im really not looking forward to that...DH is petrified of needles so he wont be any help !

Clarebabes -   in your 2ww

Pri..xx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Pri, 

Can't you do the injections yourself? I have had a natural cycle, so only did the hCG injection myself.  Forgive me if I sound thick  

Clare
xx

P.s. Sorry Katrina


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello everyone. Another busy day it seems. I've spent too long on the board already and yet again my life is being ruled by television (The Apprentice makes such good viewing) so am going to have to sign off without any personals. Just wanted to check in and make sure everyone was OK.

 to everybody.

Kitty x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Clare -  One of my friends told me the same thing, that I could go in one day one and they can show me how to do it at home.  The nurse didn't mention that, she said I had to have my first one at the hospital and then on day 3, 5, 7 etc I can take it at home.  I will find out.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Another quickie girls cos I feel like crap tonight...

Jan thanks for the dance hun 

Pri, on my last cycle I didn't get scanned or start jabbin til day 5, can't the y just do you after the weekend?

Katrina, I am on gonal-f and apart from me overstimming cos of high dosage I was absolutely fine.

thats all for now folks ...sorry  

J x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I love the Apprentice too!!
I cant keep up with everyone at the mo!!!

Love ya all!!  Have a good night XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


ps Pri, I'm starting next round 31st March, with zolodex injection, to make sure my ovaries are suppressed, like having the menopause for 2 weeks!!! Then a scan to amke sure thats worked, then 2 weeks of self injections, then basting around day 14 prob, so by my calculations I will be starting 2WW around end of April.

Wow seems ages since last one!!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

oops sorry meant to say hello and welcome to clarabelle. good luck chick
J x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Me again!!!

Just to say..............Katrina I inject with Puregon so can't help sorry - never hear of anyone else using Puregon though......is anybody

Pri - Yep, I do the jabbing myself - DH not brave enough!!  I have found it ok, was petrified to begin with on first cycle but this time round been a bit more relaxed about it all and have ended up hurting myself more!!!  Obviously need to concentrate better!

Dh watching West Ham, so me being a Man U fan have sulked off uninterested to the pc!!!  Its not often he hogs the TV so I better let him!

Have a lovely night sweeties

Love to all

Jan xxxx

PS Chickadee - hope you feel better hun x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Is anyone watching 'Britian's oldest parents tonight? 

M x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Thats a cheerful thought Misky but I might!!!

hope you are ok hun x

Jan x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes Im watching it...Amazing !!  There's hope for us all !


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok I'm off to find what channel it is on!!!

Night, Night

Jan x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Chickadee hope your feelin better soon sending you a big  

Pri I also injected myself, it was ok, had to do it for a couple of days in front of the nurse and also the dr when nurse was off, got all nervous, boke the ampul and cut my finger then dropped the bottle when dr went to pick it up he also cut his finger, I was sweating by the end of it,  , I was more relaxed at home by myself tho.  Good luck.

Katrina


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Clarebabes - the normal price for DIVF is £4000-5000!!!   

I don't know if we can use the same donor for other cycles. I'll have to ask. Going to book an appointment with the Salisbury cons tomorrow. DH is up for trying any treatment, especially at that price!! Wish us luck.


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi All

thought Id pop in quickly and say good luck to all testing soon, and those in 2ww, its not long to test....I still feel in odd one out as dont really belong anywhere as waiting for this first appt with cons before can start IUI, think my DH will be happy to jab me with the needle...he too is watching the Bolton/Westham game...me , watching the oldest parents doc....makes me feel so much better......and there's me thinking Im old!.....nite nite all and thanks for making me feel welcome even though I aint started tx yet  

A
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Amee, I think a lot of us were chatting on here before our treatment started so don't feel the odd one out honey!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Tessa, you certainly can! I got a BFN one day then BFP the next - Dillydolly fingers crossed that this will happen for you. It could be that you're a long cycle so that's why.

Good luck!

Am feeling a bit tired this morning so will pop back later to do my personals.

Hello everyone and see you all later.
Lu
xxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

mouse14 said:


> Clarebabes - the normal price for DIVF is £4000-5000!!!
> 
> I don't know if we can use the same donor for other cycles. I'll have to ask. Going to book an appointment with the Salisbury cons tomorrow. DH is up for trying any treatment, especially at that price!! Wish us luck.


Blimey!  

Good luck with it though, the egg share scheme seems very cost effective at that price! If I have to go down the IVF route, I will definitely consider it as from what I can gather from the Care price list, is is as cheap as IUI!!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.
just a quickie as having another rough morning, just got back from walking the   dog. and have felt a complete wreck since about 7 am   . oh this is cycle so much fun lol

Im on puregon JanT - i noticed you said you hadnt heard of anyone else using it (also have clomid and pregnal) 

only 4 days to go till test day and i am begining to get itchy fingers   , luckily i havent got any HPTs in the house, ill buy them sunday! for the test monday.
baby sitting for my PG friend today and tomorrow, she suffers with OCD and depression so dr is sending her to a shrink! her little girl is 2 so will be hiding everything  on shelves lol
take care all, Corrina


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Well......Guess What......

Didn't even neeed to test this morning as AF has arrived, never mind I was expecting it 

I will phone the hospital and see what they say

I hope everyone is OK     to everyone and this is going spare


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

So sorry, Dillydolly.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Dillydolly, I'm so sorry.  

Lots of love
Lu
x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks, at least I will have less on my mind for a while and so I can keep up with whats going on on here


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Really sorry dillydolly   thats bad news.  

WARNING a bit of a 'me' post coming (v selfish of me  )  Just got back from the hosp and I've got one good sized follie on the right so I've just given myself the trigger jab and being basted tomorrow at 12.........thats not why i'm feeling down, thats all quite good!  My darling DH told me this morning that he is fed up of everything - had enough - had enough of this place (our house) etc!!!  We haven't had a row or anything (a minor disagreement over the dog   but nothing major) and I have been really playing down this IUI after he said this baby thing is taking over our lives.  I've been nice, affectionate but now he is not speaking to me - whats the point in doing this IUI tomorrow?  I think the lady who scanned me thought I was a bit mad as I was trying not to cry but have cried most of the morning, just feel so miserable.  Got to put in an appearence at work too, infact should go now.  Everyone elses DH/DP's sound so supportive (especially Lu's Ryan)  I just feel a little badly done to and very lonely at the moment  

Sorry girls to be so self indulgent but just needed to let off steam, hopefully he will come in tonight in a better mood.

Hope everyone's ok, really sorry got to dash.

love Janxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Lu - Thanks for your message.  
For some reason the amniotic sac has a heart shape to it! Bless!  
Good luck with your scan on 27th. It may be too early for a heartbeat but they should see a sac (or two!) and then if not heartbeat they'll ask you back in a week or so. Don't panic if you don't see one it is just gonna be a bit early.
How are you feeling? How is the OHSS doing, is it still very painful? Are you still off work? I hope you are relaxing lots!
Hey is your sister doing OK?
I am so looking forward to having a pal over on BFP and a great pal to have too!

Lots of love to you all.

Charlie xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Jan! We're here so that you can let off steam - don't feel bad about it. 
I'm sorry that your DH is feeling so down about things and that it's having an impact on your relationship. It is SO hard. We often bottle things and it's like a volcano - all comes spewing out at the most awkward times. I don't really know what to say apart from carry on and go for the basting (things may be right as rain in a few days??). Would he ever consider going for fertility counselling? I know it's not everyone's cup of tea...
Try and stay as relaxed as you can. Have a mega yoga sesh! Everyone is here to support you through it, hun.  
Kitty x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

dillydolly sorry to hear about AF coming.  

Jan good luck with the basting, hope all goes well.. my DH can be, and is a t the moment rather distant and stroppy at times its as if were not going through hell and back (thats what it feels like to me) i think its cos he cant face he possibility of more dissapointment. we are hear for you when ever you need a cyber shoulder. take care and dont worry itll all work out fine in the end. sorry cant be of more help.

all the best ladies, im off to recover. had trip into town and as soon as car started moving feflt sick! the joys of travel ickiness!!
Corrina


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Jan,

Sorry our posts crossed. big hugs hun  

I expect that he is feeling the pressure more than he'll let on. Some men find the IUI thing difficult as they feel inadequate that they cannot get their girl pg like all their mates. I know we put up with far far more than our fellas but they are dealing with testosterone fuelled male pride issues. 
We have not got the luxury of falling pg at the drop of a hat and have to go through more complecated means to get there. This does takes it toll.

Hang on in there. I really hope he has been sat at work thinking about what an    he has been and comes home less punchy.

Take good care hun and good luck with your basting!

Dilly Dolly - sorry Af appears to have come. Pants.

Lots of love Charlie xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jan, I'm so sorry, you're really going through it right now honey. On the IUI front, one follie is enough. It's all I had when I had my last scan. 1 17mm and 2 others that were under 15mm if I remember right. Don't give up, seeing those 2 blue lines will be your and your DH reward, all this hard work will be worthwhile in the end chick.

       

Charlie, Corrina and Kitty are right, men deal with things differently and it may be just his way of coping. It's not good for you though. My thoughts are with you honey.

I understand why you feel lonely, you want to share everything with your DH and if he's not talking it's impossible. Hang in there chick.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Charlie, thanks for the reassurance with the scan. I'm getting nervous but I'm trying hard to stay positive. I just can't wait to hear heartbeat/s. Then I think I'll prob relax a little. 

I'm still off work till next Thursday and I'm trying to rest but it's hard. My tummy hasn't hurt that much today. It's still huge though!!! 

I've started to read the BFP post but won't join in till I have that scan! I saw your post and just wanted to send you a big  . I can appreciate why you're so worried and early pregnancy does bring on vivid dreams - or so I've read. I'd go for that extra scan if it makes you feel more secure. 

Whatever you decide to do, take it easy honey.

Lots of love
Lu
xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi,

Just a quickie to say sorry to hear that AF arrived Dillydolly.  

Hope everyone else is ok, I just can't keep up at the mo.

My AF hasn't turned up yet, but I have stopped the pessaries now, so I'm sure she'll be along soon! 

I must admit I am enjoying glasses of wine again!

Liz
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

I’ve been out of circulation for a few days, and like Liz, am finding it hard to keep up with this large and merry band. Ultimately I don’t think that matters too much tho, because what counts is that when a rallied response is required we tend to all be there. I’ve just read through the last few days posts, and will have no doubt missed significant events, but…. HELLO to Charlie, Kitty, Corrina, Dillydolly, Lucy, Liz, Amee, Claire and Clare (!) Jan, Pri, Katrinar, Kizzymouse, Clarabelle, Misky, Mouse and Anita. I will have missed someone – let me know as I’m trying to keep up! 

A few personals;

Jan – there’s no getting away from the fact that the emotional toll of this stuff plays differently on them – the blokes. Biology makes us girls willing to tolerate the sacrifice, compromise and curb on our freedom more readily. In no way am I saying that they are less able to cope with it, it’s just that different facets of it get to them that don’t really bother us. Can you get some space in order to come back in a calm frame of mind? I find him indoors responds better if I keep the volume and tone turned down. I realise this is going to be difficult as your being basted tomorrow – me too!!!!! – but maybe afterwards you can just claim an area of your home for some private peace and quiet. I also think they get VERY anxious about the donating thing – my hubby hates it with a passion and, at that moment, I have to work at remembering that he does understand that this isn’t easy for me either. Last time tho’ my DH did manage to bring humour to the moment by quoting Mark Williams in the Fast Show, “This week, I shall be mostly w***ing”!!!! Seriously, if for the time being it's only you who can carry the long term view of this situation, then so be it; I'm certain he'll be back to par when he's able, and in the mean time you've got all of us. 

Anyway hun, let’s be cycle buddies!!! I’m at 1pm tomorrow, and as a natural cycle IUI-er, I’ve only got one follie too, but that’s all it takes!!!!   

Liz – you’re in my thoughts, and I hope you’re getting the answers you need to help you decide what to do next. Be very good to yourself.

Lucy, keep on wrapping yourself up in cotton wool and we’ll all be thinking of you next week at your scan. 

Pri – you can do the jabbing, just keep breathing deeply and telling yourself it’s worth it!

Dillydolly – sorry about the witch hun….Burn her at the stake, I say.

I’m sat on the floor in my mum’s house tapping away, having come up early this morning for a scan to see if I can be basted tomorrow…. And I can. I’m enjoying being in someone else’s house so I don’t feel compelled to do my job or my housework, just cuddling up with the cat on the sofa watching The Office on DVD. 
So, I’ll start a new diary later, and here we go again…..

Big luv xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


dillydolly - im so sorry honey.      

jan - best of luck for tomorrow, have you and your d.h had any fertilty counselling, we were made to have it before our clinic would let us have an IUI.

leoarna - best of luck for tomorrow honey.

liz - hope a/f turns up soon honey.

katrinar - how are you sweetie?  did you see the snow today?

lu - hope the OHSS passes soon honey.


things didnt go that well at the clinic this morning, i now have 8 follies but the largest is only 15mm so the nurse will speak to my cons and i have to call back after 5.30 to fing out whats happening, had my b/f's dads funeral straight after it too, so just waiting now to call them, we have decided that if they abandon it we are going out tonite and tomorrow to celebrate st patricks day (my d/h's family are irish)  will let you know what happens with the clinic.


hope you all are well.

xxdeborahxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51745.new.html#new


----------

